# Is my molly pregnant??



## Tyler-437 (May 12, 2010)

Hello. I was wondering of my molly is pregnant. sorry for the blurry pics but that is the best I could do. So can you check if they are and how long she has until she will have them?

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/album.php?albumid=340


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

It's kinda hard to tell, but it looks like she could be. Has she been gradually getting bigger or did you notice this suddenly? If it's the latter, she is constipated and you need to feed her some deshelled peas (take some cooked peas, squeeze out the insides, and drop them in the tank for her). 
If she's been getting bigger gradually, then she is probably pregnant. She doesn't look too huge yet, I'd say you probably have a couple weeks. It's difficult to pinpoint, because sometimes a fish will not look very pregnant but have fry in a small batch, hence why she didn't look too big. Just keep an eye on her and keep the tank at ideal temps (upper 70s F), and leave the rest up to her


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Look at her bottom, there should be black spots, these are the babies. If she has those she is pregnant. If not then it could be bloat or constipation. But in my opinion she looks pregnant to me.


----------

